# Reliable Givenchy authenticators?



## 2v2hunters

Hi there, I'm looking for an authenticator that specializes in Givenchy, with the ability to accurately authenticate some of the more rare and vintage items. If anyone can recommend one, that would be awesome! Thank you in advance. =)


----------



## HarlemBagLady

I’ve been looking for one since spring but haven’t found one.


----------



## lola a

Also in need of an Givenchy authenticator. I have a beautiful hobo canvas bag that I’ve had since the early 2000s and can’t find it anywhere. (hoping to bump this back up)


----------

